# American Wanted By FBI Arrested



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

The long arm of the US law has done it's job again:clap2:. Another scumbag that gives all us Expat's a bad name has been arrested in Dagupan and is set to be returned to the States to face child porn charges.

Follow the story here
(Daily Inquirer)


----------



## raconnor (Oct 30, 2012)

Even though I'm a bit younger than most expats (only 24), I still get funny--often times malicious or disgusted--looks when I walk around with my daughter here because of the heinous acts of guys like him. Glad he's caught and I hope the rest of the scum hear the news and leave the country as well.


----------



## seram (Oct 12, 2011)

Yep...We dont need these blokes in any society anywhere in the world...regards


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

raconnor said:


> Even though I'm a bit younger than most expats (only 24), I still get funny--often times malicious or disgusted--looks when I walk around with my daughter here because of the heinous acts of guys like him. Glad he's caught and I hope the rest of the scum hear the news and leave the country as well.


Yep, I hear that one. We have four daughters ranging in age from 9yrs to 14. I get strange looks every time I take them to the mall or to the next province when my wife is not along with us. Ah well, ya can't change what people think or human nature here. In the end I just ignore it and we go on our way..


----------



## kermit123 (Dec 11, 2011)

well people think all sorts ,even in uk so in philippines it is very diffrent ,


----------

